# DIY arrow squaring tool???????????



## bowhunter5569 (Jan 15, 2012)

Could someone please point me in the right direction on this? Hate to spend 35-40 bucks on one, Kinda got the ideal on how to do it just not sure what to use and EXACTLY how to do it. Please if you have any info on this, post it up.


Thanks.


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1744764&highlight=arrow+squaring

This one should be relatively easy to replicate....

nate


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

take two 2"x4" pieces of wood 7 or 8" long use a drill press so the holes are straight come in 1" off each end and drill holes for screwing the 2-pieces of 2"x4" together with allthread rod or bolts. then drill holes that will fit your shafts. slide a 9" file between the two blocks and tighten. insert shaft into hole and turn. ps:just drill the top 2"x4" piece of wood and leave the bottom piece solid.hope i made this clear enough.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's another easy to build squaring tool:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1722367&p=1063686354#post1063686354


----------

